# MA License question



## Drinkthekoolaid (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello all, I have tried to look up the answer to this question, but with no success. When browsing the MA departments that are hiring, I notice that they all state you must have a valid MA license and doesn't state whether an out of state license would work...The other states departments that I have browsed had put it as just that, a valid drivers license, not state specific. If anyone could help and clarify, I would appreciate it!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Why don't you call the dept. you're interested in. I'm sure your current lic. is good for the application and _*IF*_ you get the job you're gonna have to get that states lic.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

If it says valid MA lic. I'm sure that it means MA lic. If you were to apply here and get the job you would have to live here and change you lic. anyway. Most places up here have residence preferance also.


----------



## Drinkthekoolaid (Nov 1, 2011)

Yea I heard about the residency preference, but wanted to apply to a few departments in MA as well as some other states. Would a department that sates valid MA license even look at my app if I am an out of stater that would move for the job? Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Drinkthekoolaid said:


> Yea I heard about the residency preference, but wanted to apply to a few departments in MA as well as some other states. Would a department that sates valid MA license even look at my app if I am an out of stater that would move for the job? Thank you for the reply.


Call them and introduce yourself and ask.


----------



## Drinkthekoolaid (Nov 1, 2011)

Sounds good, Thank you both for your time!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

What about international driver's licenses ?


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

What about the almight Brazilian drivers license??


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

TopCop24 said:


> What about the almight Brazilian drivers license??


I haven't seen a fake Brazilian license in over a year.....I think they finally figured out that it's better to just have no license than to produce a fake one.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Move to Cali...they accept liberry cards as a form of ID now!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

If your application says you live in NH, or RI I think they are expecting you to have a valid license from the state your claiming to live in.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I haven't seen a fake Brazilian license in over a year.....I think they finally figured out that it's better to just have no license than to produce a fake one.


What they do now is they register their cars to their names but as a corporation, i.e. "Jose Da Silva cleaners"

Doesn't attach a DOB or A or X number. Makes it difficult to track them unless you stop them. Also will not hit in warrants. The few I have spoken to, tell me that there are dozens of Brazilian insurance agents coaching them to do this. Some even say that there are registry employees telling them to this just to circumvent police computer inquiries. None will say who the RMV employees are. I forwarded what little intel that we have developed to the MSP Compliance Unit but I no longer have a close contact there. He retired. When Billy Bond used to be working out of Framingham RMV, very little got by him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Thank you. I will take you up on it I'm sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

The correct answer is stay away from this damm state while you still have a chance.


----------



## Drinkthekoolaid (Nov 1, 2011)

MaDuce said:


> The correct answer is stay away from this damm state while you still have a chance.


Hahaha I hear this alot, but I have to try everywhere. I guess I'm a little too thick skulled for my own good  I'm thinking Virginia or Florida will pick me up before Massachusetts does though...


----------

